# Is Maple Island Sales still in Business?



## belkerx3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just checking to see if Maple Island Sales in Lamar Missouri is still in business. Their website says is was last updated in 2007.

Does anyone know????


----------



## twomorestrokes (Feb 8, 2011)

It is possible to reach him by phone....if you try hard enough. Don't expect messages to be returned. I called about five times and left messages. I finally caught him one evening and they no longer had the item listed on the website.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 8, 2011)

I called and talked to them a couple months ago.  I wanted to order about 5 or 6 things off their web site.  They only had 2 of the items I wanted in stock, they seem to have a much reduced inventory now from what they used to have and also haven't updated their website for a while. But, the two items I was able to order got here fast and were great.  I did ask if they still had the store open for business since I'm not too far, he said they were usually open Mon - Fri. 8 -5, but I haven't been down there since then. I would guess they might have shorter winter hours now, try to call before going by or to order.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 8, 2011)

I heard from Bicyclebones that Maple Island was in the process of moving, somewhere not far, but in the midst nonetheless. I tried to order from Maple too but got a "Nope, don't have it" response, soooooooo, I don't know.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2011)

I was told by a local Schwinn dealer that Maple island  was no longer licensed to make or sell Schwinn reproduction parts. The dealer said Schwinn is working with others to make repro parts and they should be available this year,we'll see.

Pat


----------



## twomorestrokes (Feb 9, 2011)

I heard the same thing. As far as bicyclebones, Dan is GREAT to deal with.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

It's 2020 now and Maple Island is no longer. Has Dan, Bicyclebones taking the place of Maple Island for Schwinn products?
On a set of Westwind repops I have it says in small print on the Schwinn tag that Maple Island Sales is the Distributor.


----------

